
The 80-hour Myth - wfoweoi
https://startupboy.com/2005/11/29/the-80-hour-myth/
======
jpeg_hero
I've worked 80hrs per week. It does happen. The reason for the work was the
company was taking off and there was a huge "pull" to do more hours. Every
hour of work would produce great returns.

It's probably impossible to "push" 80hrs of work a week on a startup that's
not working , or you're trying to get it off the ground.

~~~
pboutros
Yep, came here to say this. Burnout is a thing, and it happens when people
work 60+ hours a week for 6+ months (estimate). If people didn't actually work
their butts off for that long and were just 'wasting' time, what is commonly
known as burnout would just be sleep deprivation.

------
Artoemius
Meanwhile, this guy worked 120 real productive hours (albeit just for one
week) and he has a video to prove it:
[http://blog.nickwinter.net/the-120-hour-workweek-epic-
coding...](http://blog.nickwinter.net/the-120-hour-workweek-epic-coding-time-
lapse)

~~~
k__
I know a bunch of coders doing this, it's just a question of your Ritalin
supply.

------
StanislavPetrov
This might be true in tech but it certainly isn't true in a variety of other
areas. Many years ago when I was just out of high school I worked (along with
many others there) 80 hours a week in a restaurant and every single hour was
bust-your-ass busy.

------
andrewchambers
I think this is valid. I'm the type of person who works in bursts. Some things
are conducive to this and others aren't. To be honest I feel like regular
office hours are not at all, but its the best system we have when coordination
needs to happen.

